# All boys but one



## hinstan (Oct 15, 2013)

January babies 

Sent from my XT907 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Very pretty babies. I hope you were looking for boys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## hinstan (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't mind the little fellows! 

Sent from my XT907 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice crop of kids!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice looking bunch

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## hinstan (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone 

Sent from my XT907 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MzRamz (Jul 7, 2013)

Too cute!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Man, all these kid pictures make it SOO hard to wait for mine!!


----------

